# Oberon Cover VS Lou Ann the German Shepherd



## Frank_Tuttle (Jul 1, 2009)

I pondered the various Kindle covers long and thoughtfully --

Nah.  That's not even a little bit true.  Somebody here mentioned an Oberon cover and I visited the Oberon webpage out of curiosity and I knew without a doubt that was the cover I'd be buying.  Specifically, a saddle Tree of Life cover, with straps for the Kindle.

I got my Kindle a few weeks ago.  I ordered the Oberon cover last week.  I watched the UPS tracking page, and saw that today, at 2:41 PM, the Tree of Life cover was delivered to my porch.

Now, a word about Lou Ann (this is called foreshadowing).  Lou Ann is a mixed breed female dog, probably a year old, rescued from a shelter in Olive Branch Mississippi.  She's a very intelligent, well-mannered dog, but she has one bad habit.

I live on an old cotton farm.  There's lots of room.  We spent a small fortune fencing a huge tract of it in, just so our dogs (we're the unofficial local humane society) can run and play safely.  All the other dogs are perfectly happy -- except, of course, for Lou Ann, who can vault over any fence with the practiced ease of a crack-crazed kangaroo.

We've tried radio collars.  Three of them.  She figured out the collars were keeping her inside the bounds and so she destroyed them all, methodically and thoroughly.

She rarely leaves the front yard.  In fact, her favorite spot is about a foot outside the fence, just to prove to one and all she isn't being contained.

Anyway, back to today.  The beautiful handmade Oberon Tree of Life cover was placed on my porch at 2:41 by UPS.

We get off work at 5.  The drive home is maybe 20 minutes.  We pull in, and I look to the porch, expecting to see a package leaning against the front door --

But there is nothing.  Huh.

I check the porch, no package.  Make supper, eat, ponder the missing delivery and pick up the phone to call UPS and report that my cover was left at the wrong house.

But then my wife suggests I check the yard, in case Lou Ann decided to help deliver the mail.  She's never done that before, quoth I.  But okay, I'll have a look around.

Did I mention it rained all day?

Well, it rained all day.

I go out in the yard, and then into the backyard, and there -- what's that, on the grass?

Lou Ann, at this point, vaulted over the fence and vanished into the study via the dog door.

And so there it was.  My Oberon cover, which had not only been dogged but rained upon as well.  chewing was also involved.  

Despite this unfortunate exposure to both canine enthusiasm and meteorological mishap, I am happy to report that the cover survived!

I ran a dry cloth over it, and it's as good as new.  This is one tough piece of leather!  It's as beautiful as I thought it would be, and now it's got a good story, too.

I'm getting Lou Ann her own rawhide bone tomorrow.  From now on, the Oberon is off limits!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

great write up, thought it was going to be a gonner. glad it survived. I have the same one so I think its a great cover.
sylvia


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Funny & scary story! I'm glad to hear that your cover survived it's encounter with Lou Ann! She probably smelled it through the box, I know my cats are attracted to leather.


----------



## Frank_Tuttle (Jul 1, 2009)

She's lying at my feet now.  The Kindle is on my desk, next to the PC, and she looks longingly up at it from time to time...


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah, leather + dogs = something of value being chewed.  Keep that Kindle far away from Lou Ann!  

And congrats on the Kindle and the Oberon, I'm sure you will love them both.


----------



## whiterab (May 29, 2009)

I had a similar experience about a year and a half ago that was an incentive to buy my first Kindle.  In my case I had my monthly shipment of paper books from Amazon delivered.  Our usual UPS driver was out for some reason and the replacement driver left the books on the front porch instead of the garage.  Our boxer has full access to the front porch and I didn't find the books until two days later.

Books, unlike Oberon covers, do not stand up to enthusiastic dogs.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Perhaps if Lou Ann had her own Kindle she would understand the necessity of keeping the Oberon cover accessible. Jes' sayin'


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

Great story Frank, my stomach would have been in knots!

and Raffeer .......excellent suggestion.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Whew... had me worried there for a moment!! Glad to know it all turned out well! How about a pic to show no lasting damage??


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

No tooth marks?

I'm surprised that she bit right through the box and opened it.


----------



## Chey (Feb 11, 2009)

LOL... It sounds like Lou Ann should have her own story.  I can see her as the star of a childrens' book..


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Beagle dog in my signature once chewed up my Dad's new hat.  Not a good thing.  He also chewed up my grade school art homework.  "The dog really ate my homework."  He also ate glass.  This was all back in the '50s.  Couple other beagles I know of ate "rocks".  "Rocks" meaning they swallowed the engagement rings.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Yikes!!  Hope she doesn't decide to go for the case with the kindle inside!

Great story.

I once had a purebred (and I know she was because she was born in my lap and I arranged the breeding) lab who undoubtedly had a bit of monkey in her genes..  she climbed up on a crate and then four feet straight up to the top of a water heater and then somehow leaned way out and ate a lightbulb out of a socket in the ceiling.. and lived to tell the tale, or wag the tail, in fact lived to be 14.

She also ate most of a tube of panalog ointment, including part of the tube, and she was quite adept at stealing wine.. red wine only.. in fact good read wine only, not white..

Her name was Amazing  Grace.. quite the character.

Our chocolate lab from Sweden, Bjorn, would have joined your Lou Ann for plenty of mischief as a fellow crack crazed kangaroo.. he was known to play gargoyle on top of a refrigerator, jump into a baby crib, steal a toy and leave without waking the baby and, along with an equally crazy flat coated retriever (this was at the home of the co-owner) named Devil, the two decided to visit a neighbor, went in via a doggie door, opened the refrigerator, liberated a large roast or steak and brought it back home to consume..

Later in life Bjorn lived in the Sierras and was said to survive an encounter with a bear.. no doubt leaving the bear puzzled.

Anyway, have to admire both Lou Ann AND the Oberon cover!!

Thanks for sharing the story of Lou Ann.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

...............and thank you for sharing the stories of Grace and Bjorn. I once had a collie that got a cooling pie off the top of the refrigerator but Bjorn being a gargoyle? Now that is a vision. Thanks for the memory and the smile..


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Bjorn was on the small side for a Labrador (though at that time at least they were bred to the English standard which was more compact than the US standard, and then breeders in the US were flying the "bigger is better" flag even though a more compact dog would be better for hunting from a boat, for instance) and he was very cobby and so he made an excellent gargoyle.. think of Snoopy on his doghouse.. 

Ah Collies.. I had a friend who bred labs and collies.. and the collies would always herd of course and quite often they would have the labs all bunched together in the yard while a collie was circling around.  But the labs got to go swimming every day so I'm sure they said "nyah nyah" to the collies with all that long coat.

Lou Ann .. just the thought makes me smile ..  I'd love to see a picture of her with "her" Oberon cover


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I just knew this story was going to end with 'I'm ordering the replacement today'. It's amazing that it survived all that.


----------

